# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Partridges with dogs

## linyera

hunters : Ignacio , Diego and Linyera 
dogs : Tango ( breton) and Sara (Braco)
place : Northen Argentina
guns : Sabatti and Beretta over&under 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Munsey

Nice , whats the large bird top middle ? and what a braco Please ?

----------


## kawhia

braco= italian pointer and french also have a bracke

----------


## linyera

is a red partridge , hunting is only enable in some provinces of my country 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## EeeBees

Neat to see another Breton at work!!!  Go Tango!!   How many of the partridge are you permitted to shoot in one day and how long are the shooting season for the partridge, Linyera?

----------

